# Philip's ADA Mini-M - Help me choose fish!



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Killer set up, Phillip! I can't wait to see it planted up!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love the hardscape! cant wait for this!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice Christmas present.:thumbsup:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

sexy! I wonder if it will look better without substrate or not.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice. I like the hardscape. But yea I agree, I would trim down the longest branch a bit. Is that the paintball regulator from GLA?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments!
jkan, it's the Atomic Nano CO2 Kit. It uses 98 gram disposable CO2 cartridges.
I trimmed the branch down a bit and it looks much better.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice! does that GLA setup work with normal paintball tanks? and the rocks and driftwood are very nice.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Ben. said:


> very nice! does that GLA setup work with normal paintball tanks? and the rocks and driftwood are very nice.


GLA does sell a similar model that works with paintball tanks. However, the model that i have is only for the disposable cartridges. 

The one i have: http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/atomic-co2-system.html
For paintball: http://greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/atomic-paintball-co2-system.html


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks! It looks really sleek and modern, matches the ADA stuff.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

i love that tank!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Got the filter today. MAN the stand looks empty! I practically have room for a second mini-M down there!

Final scape:


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

What heater are you using, inline? Sweet setup and very generous family. This should be interesting.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

You'll love the mini m. Just be careful with micro rasaboras jumping. $30 worth of them jumped on me...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

karatekid14 said:


> What heater are you using, inline? Sweet setup and very generous family. This should be interesting.


Didn't really have any plans for a heater, but i guess it might be a good idea to get an in-line hydor since it's a small tank and our house does get cold in the winter. I usually don't ever use heaters on my tanks but the shrimp might need it when it gets cold.



A Hill said:


> You'll love the mini m. Just be careful with micro rasaboras jumping. $30 worth of them jumped on me...


Yeah i'll be careful about that. Aquatouch has a few cool micro rasboras in stock so i'll be getting those once the tank is cycled.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I'm trying to decide whether i should cover the driftwood in moss or not... it has a REALLY nice dark color when under water. Thoughts?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> I'm trying to decide whether i should cover the driftwood in moss or not... it has a REALLY nice dark color when under water. Thoughts?


I think some Fissidens on parts would look nice. Slow growing, so it won't take over the wood. That way you can have a fair amount still showing.


----------



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations! That is going to be a lovely, super-cool set-up!


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I love the look of bare branch wood underwater. It is very pretty. I'd say don't cover it. Looking forward to what you do with this set up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the wood how it is. but maybe a little fissidens. i would leave most of it uncovered though!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

The ADA branch wood looks great underwater bare. It is what I've had in my mini m in the past. I would probably cover the thicker parts of it with moss though.

I'm considering removing those rocks again and placing the wood back in growing just MP and a few anubias nanas in my tank. 

I'll have to go up to AT when I get back. 

-Andrew


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

What kind of stand is that? Homemade? Rough dimentions?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

mahko said:


> What kind of stand is that? Homemade? Rough dimentions?


I got it from my LFS. If i remember correctly Aqueon custom builds these stands for them.
Dimensions are 24" long, 12" wide, 36" high. Perfect for an ADA 60-P (i actually have the exact same stand for mine :hihi.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I filled this tank a few days ago. Right now there's just some HC, Bacopa monnieri, and Rotala colorata. Haven't been too impressed with the Eheim 2211's flow; i probably should have gotten a 2213 instead. Oh well, it should be alright.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the 2211 will get the job done. Some of us (*cough* me *cough*) overdo it on flow way too often and just get used to monster current.

Give us new pictures! Because the tank looks awesome so far.


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

AzFishKid said:


> Got the filter today. MAN the stand looks empty! I practically have room for a second mini-M down there!
> 
> Final scape:



what are the dimensions on that tank? What is the Mini-m I am a newbie. Looking at doing a 18inch rimless and need lighting and filtering advice.


----------



## endgin28 (Feb 9, 2010)

@tritan
Here you go.
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_25_30&products_id=194


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Update time!

The CO2 seems to be working well and the diffuser puts out a super fine mist. So far i've been very pleased with this little disposable cartridge kit. 
The tank has been filled for almost a week now and so far so good. I added some HC, Bacopa monnieri, and Rotala 'colorata'. There's still a few more plants that i want to add, but i forgot to pick them up at work yesterday. I'm trying to keep the scape simple yet interesting. The more i look at the scape the less inclined i am to add any moss at all to the driftwood, though i'd still like to hear your thoughts and opinions.



















ANNNNNNNND, today i ordered 6 _Centromochlus reticulatus_ from a seller in Montreal, Canada! They will be arriving in the US (Denver) on Wednesday and will be at my door on Thursday. I've been looking for this fish for a long time and i'm happy that i'll finally be getting some. He thought he didn't have any left in stock when i e-mailed him about a week ago but then was going through his tank and he found 6 of them hiding. 
I haven't decided whether they'll be going in the 60-P or mini-M yet. I'm thinking the Mini-M since they get no more than 1.1", but 6 might be a few too many for the tank. We'll see. When they arrive i'll probably put them in a breeder box in the 90G to acclimate since i'm not sure if the mini-M is completely cycled yet. 

Here's a pic of what _Centromochlus reticulatus_ look like. The ones that i'll be getting are juveniles, so they'll look a little different. Are they awesome or what!! 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=centromochlus+reticulatus&image_id=9505


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

They're like golden honeycombs!! Everything looks like it will turn out pretty nice Phil.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This looks wonderful! Can't wait til it grows in.

I think you picked some really bright and colorful plants that are going to explode quite soon. Will look even more beautiful.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Tank looks great! Definitely keep the wood bare IMO.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Unfortunately the Centromochlus reticulatus weren't shipped out yesterday due to bad weather conditions in Denver. They should be shipped out sometime today and will arrive tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the wood bare too. I think it has enough personality on it's own. Tank looks really nice!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

It's been a week, let's see what's grown


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Here's an updated photo.
I've been getting some algae (diatoms, rhizoclonium, GSA, and BGA), which is strange because those are the exact types of algae that i got in my 60P when i was using the same buffered RO/DI water... but i've _never_ had rhizoclonium nor BGA when using tap?! I don't get it.

Anyway, algae issues aside, the tank is doing pretty well. Right now i just have 2 otocinclus and 10 yellow shrimp in there. I hope to get a school of chili rasboras soon. I would also eventually like to get some _Limnophila vietnam 'mini'_ to fill in the remaining gaps between the rocks and the background plants/driftwood.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

lookin good amanos would help you out but they would probably pluck out your HC


----------



## Boatboy6 (Jan 2, 2011)

Great looking tank, i really like the wood.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome tank, the driftwood is amazing!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Some staurogyne would look cool in the middle of the left or right sides of the tank. It'd be a good Segway ink the background from the foreground.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful tank! I say leave the wood bare. 
Do you have those little cats yet? Those are probably the cutest fish I've ever seen! Now I want some. They look like they're smiling!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

azjenny said:


> Beautiful tank! I say leave the wood bare.
> Do you have those little cats yet? Those are probably the cutest fish I've ever seen! Now I want some. They look like they're smiling!


Thanks Jenny! Yeah i decided to keep the wood bare. I think it looks best that way. Thanks for your feedback.
Yup, i got them last Friday. I posted some info/pics on my 90G Riparium journal. Let me know what you think!

These really are awesome fish; they were worth every penny. But man, i had to pay a small fortune to get them shipped from Montreal to Phoenix!


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Thanks Jenny! Yeah i decided to keep the wood bare. I think it looks best that way. Thanks for your feedback.
> Yup, i got them last Friday. I posted some info/pics on my 90G Riparium journal. Let me know what you think!
> 
> These really are awesome fish; they were worth every penny. But man, i had to pay a small fortune to get them shipped from Montreal to Phoenix!


I bet you did! Worth it though for sure. So cute.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What's the plant in the back? The red one... Is it the Colorata?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> What's the plant in the back? The red one... Is it the Colorata?


Yup, _Rotala 'colorata'_. Unfortunately it's not holding its color too well in my tank but it still looks nice.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Yup, _Rotala 'colorata'_. Unfortunately it's not holding its color too well in my tank but it still looks nice.


Colorata didn't work out in my tank either for some reason, but I got some of the Mini Butterfly version, and it's doing great.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hellllooooo... it is time for a photo update! Us nerds are anxious to see how things have changed the past two weeks.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Is that bacopa salzmannii in the right back corner?


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

picture update pleasee ^__^


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> Is that bacopa salzmannii in the right back corner?


Nope, it's all Bacopa monnieri.



somewhatshocked said:


> Hellllooooo... it is time for a photo update! Us nerds are anxious to see how things have changed the past two weeks.





daitran89 said:


> picture update pleasee ^__^


Ahaha it looks so bad right now... just did a major trim. The HC is filling in nicely though. I'll take a picture soon.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> I'll take a picture soon.


Is it soon yet? lol


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Philips soon is like a week....


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

If that. At least once he takes them, they're good pics. lol


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> The HC is filling in nicely though. I'll take a picture *soon*.


Well, is it soon yet? Lol


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Guys it looks SO bad... lol. It's really not worth showing. I'm considering a complete teardown and starting from scratch. There's algae everywhere and none of the plants are doing well. I think being super inconsistent with the ferts really screwed me over.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Guys it looks SO bad... lol. It's really not worth showing. I'm considering a complete teardown and starting from scratch. There's algae everywhere and none of the plants are doing well. I think being super inconsistent with the ferts really screwed me over.


That sucks man... I have a whiteboard in my room, I draw arrows towards all of my tanks and write when to dose so I remember. Lol


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> That sucks man... I have a whiteboard in my room, I draw arrows towards all of my tanks and write when to dose so I remember. Lol


Haha, nice!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> Haha, nice!


I look at that more than I do the schoolwork, appointments, and other non-hobby related nonsense up there. None of that stuff matters... Right? :hihi:


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I look at that more than I do the schoolwork, appointments, and other non-hobby related nonsense up there. None of that stuff matters... Right? :hihi:


Exactly, bro. Gotta have priorities. roud:

Sorry for the hijack, Phillip! Now post some pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

are you using a heater in there? nice tank btdub.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

picturesssss


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

update?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Does this tank _exist_ anymore? Or did you just wish it out of reality? :hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

It does still exist. :hihi: Just having a lot of algae issues. I'll see if I can post a picture later today.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Well, this tank has had some major ups and downs ever since it's setup but here's a current FTS. I've been having some issues with rhizoclonium, hair algae, and cyano bacteria. I cut back on the light a lot and bumped up the CO2 quite a bit. 

Also, with the help of Orlando, i converted the cartridge CO2 regulator into a paintball regulator. I'm very happy that i went this route because it's much more economical. It's a 24oz tank and it's still going strong after over a month of use, whereas the cartridges would last me 2 weeks if i was lucky.

I plan to get hairgrass for the back and HC for the carpet.

I have 14 diamond head neon tetras (i know, a little overload-- might give a few to my teacher for her mini-M) and 2 scarlet badis in this tank. I will be adding 12 yellow shrimp soon.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks like it is getting back to normal Philip!

Hit me up for HC within the next week or so.

-Andrew


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What are diamond headed neons? 

Tank looks great, but 1.) Put some water in there! 2.) fix the light even/parallel with the tank! You bought an ADA tank and invested hundreds of dollars into it for a reason -- aesthetics. I find that when I focus more on keeping my tanks aesthetically pleasing from all directions, I produce my best scapes.

Also, close up of that driftwood? That looks sick! And is that R. Vietnam? And also, sorry for all those questions! :hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Also curious about "diamond head neons"
Tank looks mean and green!


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Diamond Head Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+890+903&pcatid=903


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Love it -- again! Update lol


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Here's some updated photos.
I'm having some algae issues-- mainly BBA and GDA. 
I tied some marimo moss balls to the rocks. I still need to get one more ball to cover the rock on the far right.
I took out the glosso since its leaves looked too large in this tank. I'll probably give HC another shot, or maybe that cool new mini-glosso (e. hydropiper?).
I'm planning on getting some weeping moss to attach to all of the driftwood. I really want this to look very jungle/swamp-like. 
The Limnophila mini 'vietnam' slowed down in growth quite a bit after i gave it a major hacking. I may have trimmed it too much. I hope it recovers because it looks really nice when its bushy!
Several of the yellow shrimp are berried. I can't wait to see some little baby shrimp! I hope the diamond head neons don't make a snack out of them, but i can only cross my fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a very clean setup, sorry to here all the problems you had but hopefully that's behind you. I live the bright green of the Vesuvius, a little spash of a darker colored plant would really make it pop, nice job.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

I really like your scape. What sp. of moss is on the branches? That is killer


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

On the branches? That's actually algae. LOL. Im glad to see that it can pass as moss though!


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Ha it actually looks really cool. Thought it might be that blanket moss that I don't seem to see in anyone's tanks despite there being lots of it on Ebay. Oh yeah and how much did those diamond heads set you back? That's an expensive school of fish for a little tank


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, that algae is awesome, definitely don't take it off!


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

If you have marimo balls in your tank it could be Cladophora on the wood, which is what Marimo Moss balls are. 
Not sure if it is capable of that, but it would be a nice algae to have especially if it vies for space on the wood keeping BBA away.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Overall the tank is beautiful butt hat algae on the wood is my favorite part.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I wish my algae looked that good! Your tank looks great.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 19, 2012)

If anyone wants some algae, I'll do a RAOK for the cost of shipping. :hihi:


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Where did you buy those rocks? There is no way those are ohko stone...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ophiophagus said:


> Ha it actually looks really cool. Thought it might be that blanket moss that I don't seem to see in anyone's tanks despite there being lots of it on Ebay. Oh yeah and how much did those diamond heads set you back? That's an expensive school of fish for a little tank


The diamond heads sell at my LFS for $4.99/ea, but i got them for free since i'm an employee. 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yeah, that algae is awesome, definitely don't take it off!


Really? I think it looks terrible... i'll probably end up removing it and adding weeping moss, but we'll see.



Chlorophile said:


> If you have marimo balls in your tank it could be Cladophora on the wood, which is what Marimo Moss balls are.
> Not sure if it is capable of that, but it would be a nice algae to have especially if it vies for space on the wood keeping BBA away.


I just added the marimo moss balls to the rocks a few days ago so i don't think that's where it came from.



radioman said:


> Overall the tank is beautiful butt hat algae on the wood is my favorite part.


Thanks!



mcqueenesq said:


> I wish my algae looked that good! Your tank looks great.


Thank you! 



Chlorophile said:


> Where did you buy those rocks? There is no way those are ohko stone...


AFA. It's ohko stone, it just doesn't look like it. They were smaller pieces so they really didn't have too many holes in them.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

www.bigassmessage.com/5040a


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> www.bigassmessage.com/5040a


....my brain. :confused1: I agree, though. Update please!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

freph said:


> ....my brain. :confused1: I agree, though. Update please!


Haha, a friend did that to me online so I felt I needed to pay it forward! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> www.bigassmessage.com/5040a


www.bigassmessage.com/13629

Within the next few weeks i'm going to be totally rescaping this tank. I already have a hardscape in mind that i've been working with. I will simply be transferring the stones over to the new setup.

This is the exact scape that i will be using, designed by yours truly. Sorry for the bad iPhone pic... by the way, this is NOT the light and tank that i will be using. This is my teacher's Mini-M that i am keeping and rescaping for her as well while she is out of town.









I'm planning on using _Blyxa japonica_ in the back left/middle behind the rocks, and _Hydrocotyle 'japan'_ among the rocks/to the left of the rocks (kind of in a "J" shape). The front will be ADA La Plata sand. Definitely still open to planting suggestions...

I'm also thinking about moving this tank off the stand and placing it on my desk instead (exactly where it's placed in the pic above). It looks kind of awkward on the huge stand and i would like to have a tank on my desk anyway (thanks Kiran...).


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

do you like the regulator?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

There we go! It's _sort of_ an update! 

jk, jk, looks cool. The only suggestion I have for the scape would be to move the stone out of the center a bit. More towards the left, although I see it may be though.

I'd like to see HC! Blyxa will look excellent.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

tetra10 said:


> do you like the regulator?


I LOVE it! It's super easy to use, super precise, and super cool-looking too! If i was in the market for a new regulator, i would probably get a similar model for my 5LB CO2 tank as well.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> There we go! It's _sort of_ an update!
> 
> jk, jk, looks cool. The only suggestion I have for the scape would be to move the stone out of the center a bit. More towards the left, although I see it may be though.
> 
> I'd like to see HC! Blyxa will look excellent.


Yes i definitely agree with moving the stone so it's not in the middle, but there may not be enough room to move it over to the left more and accomplish the same look that i'm hoping for. Will definitely experiment with the placement more though. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Completely re-did this tank last night. I also moved it off of the oversized stand and onto my desk. 

I've never really tried an iwagumi-style aquascape before, so i figured this would be a good tank to experiment with because of it's small size. I'm pretty pleased with how this turned out-- just need for the HC to fill in, and it should be golden!

I thought about putting some dwarf hair grass in the back left, but i think i'm going to try the full HC carpet first, and if i don't like it, i can always add some grass or stems to the back. I've always been a huge fan of minimalistic aquascapes, so i hope that it will look fine with just the HC. 

I plan on adding a group of ruby tetras (_Axelrodia riesei_) to this tank once it is fully cycled and grown in.

And yes, i know the electrical outlet and black trim make for a *HORRIBLE* background, but i plan on purchasing a frost-like transparent material to allow for light to shine in and through the back glass, but also to hide the stuff on the wall.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Stems would be preferred over taller hairgrass as it tends to be invasive...unless you use a plastic divider or something. Either way, it'd look amazing as a backdrop if you choose to do so. Loving the restart and I think it has some great potential. That CO2 atomizer is really going to make your HC carpet take off....I know my in line is working miracles in my 20g. Keep up with water changes and trimming and you'll be golden.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesome. I would've added more slope though.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thank you both for the comments/suggestions.

I tried increasing the slope when i was messing around with the scape, but i just didn't like it as much. Maybe i'm just partial to "flat" substrates, lol. It seems like i can never get an aquascape with slopes to look the way that i want it to be. Happens every time.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

gotcha, haha. you might want to even it out though, the left side is lower then the right side. sent ya a fb message, by the way


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> gotcha, haha. you might want to even it out though, the left side is lower then the right side. sent ya a fb message, by the way


MAN, you are picky! :icon_eek:
Fixed it anyway, per your request.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

:icon_roll



AzFishKid said:


> MAN, you are picky! :icon_eek:
> Fixed it anyway, per your request.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Time for an update!

HC needs to be trimmed and i need to get some more fish. I currently have 4 pygmy cories, 2 amano shrimp, and 1 otocinclus in the tank. I'm thinking about getting 15 chili rasboras.
Plants are Anubias 'petite', Rotala 'colorata', and HC.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

The mist background does look good and the anubias is growing in those crevices between the rocks looks cool


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the substrate line looks nice and even roud:


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice looking scape man, it is filling in really well!

I know Chili's are small, but 15 seems to be a bit much for a tank of that size imho.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you should up your pygmies to around 6 and then add the 15 chilis. You have a 2211 so I wouldn't worry much about overstocking and bioload 

I like the anubias nana petite between the rocks, gave me some ideas I might use in my Mini S :hihi:

I also like how you got rid of the outlet background


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Green_Flash said:


> The mist background does look good and the anubias is growing in those crevices between the rocks looks cool


Thanks! The background is actually just a piece of white poster board attacked to the wall behind the tank. 



orchidman said:


> the substrate line looks nice and even roud:


Glad i finally got your stamp of approval. roud:



beedee said:


> Nice looking scape man, it is filling in really well!
> 
> I know Chili's are small, but 15 seems to be a bit much for a tank of that size imho.


Thank you! 15 seems like a lot to me as well, but in Frank's mini-M, it looks like he has 17 (don't know if they're chili's, but they're definitely a Boraras sp.) and it doesn't look too crowded. See here: http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/405116_426734454047630_2071907383_n.jpg



jkan0228 said:


> I think you should up your pygmies to around 6 and then add the 15 chilis. You have a 2211 so I wouldn't worry much about overstocking and bioload
> 
> I like the anubias nana petite between the rocks, gave me some ideas I might use in my Mini S :hihi:
> 
> I also like how you got rid of the outlet background


Thanks man! Yeah i think i should probably get a couple more of the pygmy cories. They're so much fun to watch, and very active for the most part.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm jealous....gorgeous setup.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

The white poster board is a good idea. 

Addendum - Now, I know where to get some HC.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

oh man, you are right, they do look good in there, i think i might snag like 31 when i fill my 12g Long (in my signature)! hahaha.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks good!



AzFishKid said:


> Let me know what you think!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Cool tank. Looking forward to seeing this with fish.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Bro. The tank is looking *awesome*. I usually hate centered scapes with a burning, fiery passion, but you've officially changed my mind! Looking forward to some closer shots of the tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Trying to decide what fish i want in this tank. I've narrowed it down to three species. Does anyone know which ones tend to school tightly?

- _Axelrodia riesei_
- _Sundadanio axelrodi_
- _Boraras brigittae_
- _Aplocheilichthys normani_


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

_Axelrodia riesei_ for sure!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Based on looks and looks only, I prefer Boraras brigittae


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> _Axelrodia riesei_ for sure!


They're my favorite out of the 4 as well, but i'm just concerned with how orange fish will look with the colors of the plants in the scape. I'm thinking that either red or blue fish would look best. I'm not sure though??



jkan0228 said:


> Based on looks and looks only, I prefer Boraras brigittae


They're nice too. :smile:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think they'd look great!


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

update please ^^


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Man, this tank looks amazing!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Agreed! Update!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Planning on creating a new journal after my procedure tomorrow morning since i have two mini-M's now, not just one! Updates to come... got lots of cool new equipment, including Aquasky LED's for both tanks! New journal should be posted sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet 

Just wondering do you grow your buce emmersed?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Green_Flash said:


> Sweet
> 
> Just wondering do you grow your buce emmersed?


Yup, I do! Just posted a new thread for my Buces over in the Tank Journal section.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh yes, I just found it, think you will try some submerged?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I'd like to, but there isn't a whole lot of room in either of the small tanks. I do have to say though that they tend to show their true beauties when submerged. I would keep all of them submerged if I could, but keeping them emersed is so much easier!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol Philip, this sounds amazing... Can't wait!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

ooh this tank looks great! can't wait to see the updates


----------



## daitran89 (Jan 13, 2012)

Updatee =)


----------

